# Lottery Watch



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hate rooting for ping pong balls,so instead we'll cheer for the SIxers and the Bucks and everyone else who has more ping pong balls than we do.RIght now we're in a big jumble with a lot of other bad teams,but I'd like to see those teams start winning some games so that we could get somewhere around third with a good chance at getting an impact player.I guess Atlanta's pick belongs to the Suns if it's not in the top three...god that's a depressing thought that the SUns might end up getting to pick ahead of us


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TR class=ysprow1><TD height="18"></TD> <TD> <TR class=odd><TD class=team>Charlotte</TD> <TD>22</TD> <TD>37</TD> <TD>0.373</TD> 
</TD> </TR><TR><TD class=team>Atlanta</TD> <TD>22</TD> <TD>37</TD> <TD>0.373</TD> 
<TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=team>Milwaukee</TD> <TD>22</TD> <TD>37</TD> <TD>0.373</TD> 
<TD></TD> </TR><TR><TD class=team>Philadelphia</TD> <TD>21</TD> <TD>38</TD> <TD>0.356</TD> 
<TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=team>Boston</TD> <TD>15</TD> <TD>42</TD> <TD>0.263</TD> 
<TD class=team>Memphis</TD> <TD>15</TD> <TD>45</TD> <TD>0.250</TD><TD>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

this stupid thing must hate tables


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, how are we still tied with the Hawks and Bucks. This west coast trip has killed us and we still have 3 more games 

I don't like saying keep losing either so Okafor take as much time to rest as you need


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

This is the draft that could shoot the Bobcats right into the contending direction. They are one of the few teams that I think could make a case for Durant over Oden if the ping pong balls hit correctly. Not saying they would but not many teams close to the top of the ping pong ball list can say they have a defensive big man already


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess right now we're tied with the Bucks,Hawks,and Sixers for the third worst record at 22-38.I don't think we could suck enough to catch Boston or Memphis,but it seems like we're trying


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Diable said:


> I guess right now we're tied with the Bucks,Hawks,and Sixers for the third worst record at 22-38.I don't think we could suck enough to catch Boston or Memphis,but it seems like we're trying


The Bobcats have nothing to gain from winning a few games at this point of the season. One can say pride but that only hurts the draft odds and postions. This team would be scary if the draft went right for them this summer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was playing around with espn's lottery bot and I guess our odds right now are just over 12% or about 1 in 8.However when you mess with it a lot of times we either get the second pick DURANT! or we end up with UNC's Brandan Wright at anywhere from 3 to 5.With our current position it's pretty unlikely that we'd pick much lower than six I think.I guess Chad Ford thinks a lot of teams would take Noah from Florida higher than others would.I guess Ford also thinks we'd take Durant first which is the same thing I would do only because of our peculiar circumstances in that we have a guy with similar capabilities to Oden and desperately need a player just like DUrant who can carry us offensively.

I like Wright a lot,but obviously we need a two guard and I just don't see any evidence that he can handle.In fact I sort of think he lacks the perimeter skills to be a small forward in the pros either.Of course it'd be great if we could get him,but damn I want Durant instead.Of course if we can keep Gerald then we'd have him,Emeka and Wright starting in the frontcourt.It would be an incredibly athletic and versatile frontcourt with shotblockers at every position so it might not be a bad thing at all.Of course then you need to pry open Bob's checkbook and get a FA two guard.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

That's pretty cool I guess he sees no chance of taking Oden. I could see our FO going for Oden even though he's not the best fit for a marketing standpoint. That wouldn't be as bad a fit that Morrison was but Okafor's shown this year he's a better at center and we need that scorer.

To be honest I'd rather have the 2nd pick so we don't have to decide between the two and then watch the other suceed


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Joe Johnson is out a month with a calf injury

If I were a cynic I might think it was good timing if you were about to lose a top three protect first round pick


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Atlanta,Philadelphia and Boston all win so we've got a better hold on the third most ping pong balls for now.

Memphis 15-48 ___ 
Boston 18-43 +4.5
Charlotte 22-40 +8
Atlanta 24-39 +9.5
Philadelphia24-38 +10
Milwaukee 23-29 +11


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm guessing you meant 39 for Milwaukee unless they've playe a lot less games then we have

but Celtics are creeping up on us. We just need to go back on another West Coast trip to get the 2nd most lottery balls


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Milwaukee is half a game _'ahead' _of Atlanta...I wasn't paying attention when I put them in

current odds 
Memphis 25%
Boston 19.9%
Charlotte 15.6%
Milwaukee 11.9%
Atlanta/PHX 8.8%


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> If I were a cynic I might think it was good timing if you were about to lose a top three protect first round pick


You can say that again. That trade is looking downright terrible and the outlook isn't getting any better.



> To be honest I'd rather have the 2nd pick so we don't have to decide between the two and then watch the other suceed


Honestly don't see how you could lose with either of the two, it's just a matter of what direction you'd want to go. I'm sure neither of them will have a problem playing next to Okafor and Wallace.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess this is one from the Ripley's Believe it or Not file

 

<!-- End scoreboard boxes wrapper --><!-- BEGIN GAMEHEADER -->

San Antonio 

Milwaukee 

90​<!-- Timeouts: 3​ -->
101​<!-- Timeouts: 3​ -->


<!-- Clock and Quarter -->Final

<!-- pageName == nbaboxscore -->

<!-- END STANDARD GAME HEADER --><STYLE>/* begin main page tabs */	.tabber {width: 750px; font-family: Verdana, Sans-serif; font-size: 10px; padding: 8px 10px 9px 0px;}	.tabOn {margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px; width: 90px; height: 15px; border: 1px solid #9B9B9B; border-bottom: 1px solid white; background-color: #FFF; float: left; font-weight: bold; text-align: center;}	.tabOff {margin: 0px 2px 0px 0px; width: 90px; height: 15px; border-bottom: 1px solid #9B9B9B; border-top: 1px solid #FFF; background-color: #EEE; float: left; text-align: center;}	.tabOff a {color: #444;}	.tabOff a:hover {color: #000;}	/* end main page tabs */	</STYLE><TABLE style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Photos

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<!-- end game top performers -->


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hope this is the start of a nice winning streak for Milwaukee and their new coach who shall remain nameless because I can't spell his name


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, that's amazing that they beat SA. They are still probably a game up on us b/c of that 2 game winning streak we got going correct?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Looking at yahoo sports we're tied with Milwaukee...4.5 ahead of Boston and 8.5 ahead of Memphis.Then the Sixers are game ahead of us and the Hawks are half a game ahead of us.Probably need to fake an injury if we're going to suck as much as those other teams down the stretch.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE class=yspwhitebg cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=ysprow2><TD height=18>10.</TD><TD>Portland</TD><TD align=right>15.5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1><TD height=18>11.</TD><TD>Atlanta
Seattle 16.5


</TD><TD align=right>16.5 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2><TD height=18>12.</TD><TD>Philadelphia</TD><TD align=right>17.0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1><TD height=18>13.</TD><TD>Milwaukee</TD><TD align=right>18.0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow2><TD height=18>14.</TD><TD>Charlotte</TD><TD align=right>18.0 </TD></TR><TR class=ysprow1><TD height=18>15.</TD><TD>Boston</TD><TD align=right>22.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics just beat the Spurs. They suck at pretty much everything; even tanking.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

EDIT: Table messed up the page

Still got a game on Milwaukee and we have a game against Boston tonight


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We've dropped from third in the lottery to fifth now and if you look at the standings we might drop even more since everyone in fron of us is deliberately tanking and some of the teams behind us are inadvertantly tanking.

*TEAM______W-L---%----GB*
Memphis***19-57 .250----
Boston ****23-50 .315---5.5
Milwaukee*25-48 .342---7.5
Atlanta*****27-47 .365---9
Charlotte ***29-46 .387--10.5
Philadelphia 29-44 .397---11.5
Portland *** 29-44 .397---11.5
Seattle **** 30-44 .405----12
Sacramento* 30-43 .411---12.5
Minnesota **31-43 .419---13
New York **31-42 .425---13.5


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, that really shows how bad the East is. If we had 2 more wins we'd be in playoff contention

I wouldn't have wanted us to tank but we're probably not going to get Durant now and it sucks


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If we'd gotten anything close to what Fabio is giving us now all year long we'd probably be in the playoffs.You look at this team and we're just one decent scorer away from being a playoff team in the East.I really wonder how seriously we should take what Walter is doing now.If you believe he can come out next year and produce something close to what he's doing now that has to change your plans for the offseason.I just don't know how much to take from his recent play.If he can repeat something similar to his recent production that makes this team a lot better


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fabio's giving us what Morrison should've been producing all year long. If Herrmann keeps this up maybe we see him making one of the All Rookie teams?. He hasn't been putting up these stats for long but he's already had more 20 point games then Morrison I believe. AM has to have dropped out of that race by now


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

> To be honest I'd rather have the 2nd pick so we don't have to decide between the two and then watch the other succeed.


That didn't really work out well last time thought. I mean I love Okafor but Howard would have helped the team a lot more, not to mention just having fewer injury problems.

To me, the best case scenario is getting Durant. I'm sure Oden will be a good player, an all star even, but Durant is the type of guy you can win a championship with.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Just remember teams that have tanked in the past of somehow always ended up not doing well in the lottery  Good old fair randomness so they call it


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Stole this from another board but looking at lottery teams 5-11 all six are just a couple games apart. Here's the teams remaining schedules

[5] Sonics (31-47)----4 games left: PHX, POR, LAL, DAL
[6] Blazers (31-46)----5 games left: HOU, LAC, SEA, Utah, & GSW
[7] Bobcats (32-47----3 games left: CHI, MIL, NYK
[8] Knicks(Bulls) (32-46)----4 games left: NJN, TOR, NJN, CHA
[9] 76er's (32-45)----5 games left: BOS, ORL, DET, CLE, TOR
[10] T'Wolves (32-45)----5 games left: DAL, SAS, GSW, DEN, MEM
[11] Kings (32-45)----5 games left: SAS, GSW, LAC, NOK, LAL

Could be a lot of movement going on


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We're now tied with the Knicks going into the last game of the season. Since we are playing them on Wednesday the game decides who gets more/less lottery balls


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

According to that Lottery bot on espn...
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/lottery2007/mockdraft

IF Charlotte wins we would take DURANT?!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

SignGuyDino said:


> According to that Lottery bot on espn...
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/lottery2007/mockdraft
> 
> IF Charlotte wins we would take DURANT?!


I think we would Jordan seems to like Durant more then Oden and we need a go to scorer more then a defensive big man since we already have one in Okafor



> Here's the final lottery standings. We won the tiebreaker today with the Kings and Knicks
> 
> 1) Memphis (22-60)
> 2) Boston (24-58)
> ...


Worse we can pick now is #11


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You'd hope that the odds are against anyone behind us taking more than one lottery spot.It would be lovely if we could get a magic ping pong ball,but our odds of getting the first or second spot are probably about one in ten.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Charlotte and Chicago to get the top 2 picks, Stern has to please me someday!


----------

